# Egress travel distance compliance alternative



## jar546 (Feb 20, 2010)

I have a 1.2 million square foot s1 with a small b section.  It is brand new and I am involved for the first time for a fit out as a company will occupy part of the facility.  I was not here for the initial build of the structure.  Most of the exit access travel distances are from 350' to 396'.  Section 1016.2 does not apply as the vents are not installed.

I have a report from an engineering firm requesting approval via compliance alternative IBC 104.11.  In PA, we did not adopt Chapter 1 but that is another issue.

Anyway, the premise of the alternative to meet the "intent" of the code is that both the large volume of airspace within the facility along with ESFR sprinklers are sufficient.  They are stating that the NFPRF and FM have concluded that smoke and heat vents are not cost effective and have an adverse effect on the effect of sprinkler systems.

I am providing you with a basic overview.  The submission for Means of Egress Analysis includes timed egress calculations and a comparison analysis of heat release rate and clear height.

I will also post this in the fire section for more responses.

Anyone have any experience with this?


----------



## FM William Burns (Feb 20, 2010)

Re: Egress travel distance compliance alternative

I do....2.6 million s.f. major retail distribution center.  However I was told that I was the first fire authority to ever be involved in the planning meetings and process from footings to acceptance in all their 47 previous ones nationally (at the time back in 2000) :lol:

The corp. did send a very nice letter to our City Admin addrerssing how pleased they were with our involvment and abilities to address these problimatic types of difficult compliance issues.

You may also want to PM "Insurance Engineer" since he has been through many similar type faciliites and will have good insight too.

There is some great information available in Annex C of NFPA 13 and in the Annex's of NFPA 30B regarding the full scale testing that may be of use to you in understanding the reporting you will receive.


----------



## Builder Bob (Feb 22, 2010)

Re: Egress travel distance compliance alternative

Sounds like they are trying to use "performance based codes"..... As long as they are following the requirements as set forth in ths code.


----------

